# Where Is The Knock Sensor Located 94 Altima GXE



## FredMcIntire (May 29, 2008)

I can't seem to locate the knock sensor on a 1994 Altima GXE with a 5 speed manual transmission. Where is it hidden ?

Thanks!
Fred


----------



## 93VailWhite (May 7, 2008)

Greetings, It's located under the intake manifold up high on the side of the block. It's going to be very hard to get to with the intake manifold in there. Good luck!

Cheers.................Todd


----------



## FredMcIntire (May 29, 2008)

Hard to get to? Thats the understatement of the year !! I have jacked the car up on jack stands; however, I still don't have enough clearance to reach up in there. I am either going to have to find someone with a lift or take off the intake manifold. All this for one bolt ! 

I do see a crack in the plastic of the knock sensor. Hopefully this is the culprit of the rough idle and stalling out.

*Does anyone have any secrets or tips on doing this job?*

Thanks for your response.

Fred


----------

